# Goex FFFFg



## Rev.432 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have not been able to find any Goex 4f any where.
anybody know of any thing else I could use in the
flash pan on a flintlock that will work.
or a source to get goex 4f.
 Thanks for any help.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 25, 2012)

Try 3F


----------



## Flintrock (Apr 25, 2012)

Look up the Blue Ridge Mountain men Gun Club located in Cornelia Ga and call the contact person there. He will likely know a black powder source up your way.
You can use FFFg in the pan for the time being.I use it when Im deer hunting in wet weather . It seems to not be effected by moister  as easy as 4f.
Swiss 4f and Swiss Null be are also good for priming.
.
Here is some good info on priming I found on the net.
Looks like I need to find some Swiss Null B
.
http://www.blackpowdermag.com/featured-articles/priming-powder-timing.php


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Apr 25, 2012)

Call Dan Pressley, club pres. 706-491-2376.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 25, 2012)

Rev I know of guys who use even FFg in the pan. They use the same powder in the pan they use in the bore that way they only have one flask/horn to carry.

There is supposed to be a place in Dahlonega to get real black powder. You might have to request some FFFFg if you really want it.
I got mine at Bass Pro Shop down in Duluth.


----------



## Rev.432 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys.
I tried 2 Bass Pros, Track of the Wolf, Cabelas, and several
other a gun shops no one has 4F OR 3F  did find 2F.
maybe some one will get some soon.
 Thanks


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 25, 2012)

Deer Creek in marietta


----------



## Supercracker (Apr 26, 2012)

I use FFG. The difference in burn time between a FF and FFF prime is measured in nanoseconds. The only advantage I saw to using FFFF is being able to take the pick and put a couple of grains up into the vent hole. Which made for a slightly slower but, IME, more reliable ignition.

The other thing I've heard of people doing but have not done my self is to take a bit of FF powder and put it in a 35mm film cannister along with a ball or two. Then roll the ball around the inside of the cannister for a while. It will pulverize the FF into a very fine FFFFish powder.


----------



## White Horse (Apr 26, 2012)

As Lorren says, Deer Creek gun shop in Marietta is your one stop shop for anything having to do with front stuffers.

I used 4F powder to prime with when I first got a flintlock, but somewhere along the line I heard the thought that priming powder is a modern idea, and that the old timers primed with the same powder as used in their main charge. I'm not certain about the timeline of using super fine ffffg powder to prime with, but I started using the fffg powder that I shoot in my .50, and the ffg powder that I shoot in my 20 bore trade gun, to prime with in those firearms, and I could see no difference in the lock time in either. The locks are just as reliable also.

As posted above lab testing has shown that the finer priming powder does result in a shorter ignition time, but the difference is a fraction of a second, so is likely not noticable.


----------



## guitarzan (Apr 30, 2012)

What is Deer Creek in Marietta address?


----------



## SASS249 (Apr 30, 2012)

280 Fairground St SE
Marietta, GA 30060

770-425-5060


----------



## Rev.432 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Deer Creek at Marietta had   4F had my Daughter that lives down that way pick it up for me.
I will get it from her Tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## kvistads (May 11, 2012)

Have you ever thought of crushing the powder you have a little finer?  I have done this many times with an old fashioned wooden rolling pin like you use on biscuit doe.  Spread the powder out on a wooden cut board and then grind it with the roller until finer.  One bit of caution here - be aware of static electricity.  Only grind a little at a time.  It doesn't take much to make enough to use for priming.  Good luck.


----------

